# Installazione da UbuntuLive [RISOLTO]

## ilconte

Buonasera. Ho un problema con la mia scheda di rete (Marvell Yukon) che non viene riconosciuta dal kernel di Gentoo del cd minimale. Questa, però, viene vista da UbuntuLive. Come posso fare per installare Gentoo tramite chroot da Ubuntu? Se volessi effettuare un'installazione networkless dal cd minimale dovrei procedere con lo scaricamento su penna USB dello stage3 e dello snapshot ma come faccio col kernel? Nel manuale viene detto di eseguire "emerge gentoo-sources"... Grazie

----------

## lavish

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Buonasera. Ho un problema con la mia scheda di rete (Marvell Yukon) che non viene riconosciuta dal kernel di Gentoo del cd minimale. Questa, però, viene vista da UbuntuLive. Come posso fare per installare Gentoo tramite chroot da Ubuntu?

 

Come fosse gentoo.. ai fini pratici non cambia nulla di nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## ilconte

 *Quote:*   

> Come fosse gentoo.. ai fini pratici non cambia nulla di nulla 

 

Sostanzialmente avvio il livecd e lancio il terminale, creo le partizioni e i files system, scarico ed estraggo lo stage e lo snapshot ed eseguo il chroot come da manuale. Giusto? Quando arriverò al download del "pacchetto kernel" non dovrei aver problemi?

Se, invece, adoperassi il cd minimal di Gentoo e mi scaricassi lo stage e lo snapshot su penna usb, come potrei fare con il kernel?

Grazie!

----------

## Ic3M4n

scarichi i file che ti dice emerge con un emerge -fpv gentoo-sources e li metti sulla penna. poi li copi in /usr/portage/distfiles.

in ogni caso... se ubuntu ti riconosce la scheda di rete fai pure l'installazione da li come hanno detto gli altri. non cambia assolutamente nulla. il livecd di gentoo non è null'altro che un'ambiente linux dal quale effettuare l'installazione sull'hard disk. l'utilizzo di un qualsiasi altro livecd produrrebbe lo stesso risultato. una volta che viene effettuato il chroot tu stai lavorando effettivamente in un'ambiente differente.

----------

## ilconte

Come faccio a scaricare i files con emerge se Gentoo non è installata? Sul mio HD c'è solo OSX (il pc è un iMac Intel)... Grazie per la collaborazione.

P.S. Provo ad effettuare l'installazione da UbuntuLive.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Come faccio a scaricare i files con emerge se Gentoo non è installata? Sul mio HD c'è solo OSX (il pc è un iMac Intel)... Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> P.S. Provo ad effettuare l'installazione da UbuntuLive.

 

Se segui il manuale d'installazione, non avrai alcun problema. I tarball dello stage 3 e del portage li puoi scaricare da ubuntu live e salvarli nella partizione di gentoo che ti sei creato. E' tutto scritto!

----------

## codadilupo

ho installato gentoo da un livecd di ubuntu per lo stesso motivo. Non ci sono controindicazioni di sorta (e come potrebbero ?). L'unico vero accorgimento è usare una distro della medesima architettura che si vuole installare (ubuntu per amd64 per me) e ovviamente montare a dovere /dev e /proc

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

L'unica controindicazione è che ubuntu ti mangia un sacco di ram e di risorse rispetto al cd minimale in modalità solo testo.

Una soluzione di compromesso è avviare con ubuntu (io preferisco sabayon, ma sono gusti), scaricare tutto con emerge -F e riavviare con il minimale per compilare il sistema.

Dovendo compilare kde/gnome ed altre "quisquiglie" del genere la differenza c'è, per il primo emerge system a profilo minimale non mi pare che ci sia diffrenza.

----------

## ilconte

Ho installato Gentoo tramite UbuntuLive: tutto è andato per il verso giusto, anche la connessione al web ha funzionato.

----------

